# Question about where to get GSD pup



## despicableme (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm new here, so I hope I'm posting in the right place...

So I'm not looking for any champion bloodline, I'm only asking for a healthy bloodline puppy. Are there price difference? If so, how much for just a purebred healthy GSD pup?

I live in north california, any recommanded breeder for just a healthy bloodline GSD pup?

Also, I've seen somewhere that they say their GSD is show dog or working dog, is there any behavioral or physical difference?(I don't think my dog will ever do any show or working, but what catagories are there anyways? So I can choose one that suit me most)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

despicableme said:


> I'm new here, so I hope I'm posting in the right place...
> 
> So I'm not looking for any champion bloodline, I'm only asking for a healthy bloodline puppy. Are there price difference? If so, how much for just a purebred healthy GSD pup?
> 
> ...


Here are some places you can get a pup
German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California
Dogs
Pets & Pals Canine Guest List


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

despicableme said:


> I'm new here, so I hope I'm posting in the right place...
> 
> So I'm not looking for any champion bloodline, I'm only asking for a healthy bloodline puppy. Are there price difference? If so, how much for just a purebred healthy GSD pup?
> 
> ...






Big difference between show & worklines! Worklines usually have a lot more drive then a showline. Where a showline might b more laid back versus a workline that is full of energy! Depends what u expect from your dog. If u are planning on sport or protection training I would say a workline is crucial!


----------

